# Melvin Douglas "Doug" Bailey, Kajukenbo Tum Pai



## shesulsa

July 26, 2011 at the age of 59.



> Doug  was well known in the Vancouver and Kelso areas as the founder/owner of  the Academy of Kung Fu in Vancouver since 1982. He had several schools  in the area and most recently opened a school in LaCenter WA. Well known  by many as a great teacher and gifted competitor, Doug thought of all  his students as family. Many students later became instructors in their  own right and have continued Doug's legacy in the martial arts  community. Most recently Doug was honored as a Grand Master rank in  Kajukenbo Tum Pai, the highest rank attainable within the Kajukenbo  family of Martial Arts.



FULL ARTICLE

I met Mr. Bailey a few times and chatted for only a short while each time. There's no question he was a strong influence for Kajukenbo in the area.


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## Lightning Ram

Very sad to hear this I knew Doug years ago on the Karate Circuit, very nice and always talk to everyone, great Martial Artist.


----------

